# Male Goat with teats



## DonnaBelle (Mar 28, 2011)

My new little male goat has a 2 teats one on each side of his gonads.

Is this a normal thing??

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 28, 2011)

Not to sound crass, but guys have nips...


----------



## dianneS (Mar 28, 2011)

Male dogs have nips too.  My sister in law thought her dad's dog had an engorged tick on his belly and tried to pick it off... it was one of his superfulous nipples!  Poor dog.


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 28, 2011)

dianneS said:
			
		

> Male dogs have nips too.  My sister in law thought her dad's dog had an engorged tick on his belly and tried to pick it off... it was one of his superfulous nipples!  Poor dog.


OMG!


----------



## dianneS (Mar 28, 2011)

Julie_A said:
			
		

> dianneS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My SIL is a real air head.


----------



## patandchickens (Mar 28, 2011)

Yup, I do not believe there are any male mammals without "male nipples" to some degree or another.

Because certain forages (basically clovers) contain estrogenic compounds that can reduce ewes' fertility if they're run on those forages around breeding time, sheep researchers have found that you can do a "bioassay" for whether the pasture has enough estrogenic compounds to cause problems, by running some wethers (you could use rams too, but, why would you? ) in that field for a couple weeks and see if their teats get larger. (If they do, you shouldn't feed your ewes there).  !.

Pat


----------

